# miracle grow....2 use or not 2 use?



## flying legscissors (Jul 22, 2009)

hello.im a newbie on here.i got a female plant thats 8 weeks old.its in about a 12inch pot with miracle grow soil.just the run of the mill stuff i guess.anyhoo,shes got about 4 stalks and pretty darn healthy.its growing on the side of my garage.i got it in the shade.it gets about 105 in the sun here.i water it every morning.ive been spuradically using miracle grow plant food for "lush foliage".about 3 times a week.ive heard mixed stories about miracle grow.what nutrient is best for my plant?should i continue to use the miracle grow?plant seems to be fine.just with is was bushier.seems to be stretching at too far apart between nodes.i will post pics soon.thanks


----------



## GrimReafer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi FL.

When it comes to Miracle Grow, it's just one of those iffy things. Some people get great results, some not so great. As for the stretching, thats because it needs that direct sunlight. Also, if there's an ACE Hardware store near you, go look for Jack's Classic Plant Food. Or, if you have a credit/debit card, look up Fox Farms Nutrients. As for watering, try to wait until the soil is pretty dry at the top.


----------



## crozar (Jul 22, 2009)

i beleive its from the NPK value in the organic soil,
im using an Organic soil not MG but very similar to it , however the soil is mixed and depending on the NPK value in the soil i believe some will not drown on its N values or P values or K values and some will drown depending on it that why maybe it got more bushier . 

btw with these kinds of soil which has Nutritions i think with my expirience with my organic soil i drain them much , and squeeze it and wash it alot until most of the nutritions dissolve or become weak . after that your plants will grow healthy on normal soil , NPK isnt required for organic soil but it needs it if you want it to yeild more , what it needs is water =) put away your calculators as mjp"says" =d too much work for me but yes some places its hard to find goodsoils.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Jul 22, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> i beleive its from the NPK value in the organic soil,
> im using an Organic soil not MG but very similar to it , however the soil is mixed and depending on the NPK value in the soil i believe some will not drown on its N values or P values or K values and some will drown depending on it that why maybe it got more bushier .
> 
> btw with these kinds of soil which has Nutritions i think with my expirience with my organic soil i drain them much , and squeeze it and wash it alot until most of the nutritions dissolve or become weak . after that your plants will grow healthy on normal soil , NPK isnt required for organic soil but it needs it if you want it to yeild more , what it needs is water =) put away your calculators as mjp"says" =d too much work for me but yes some places its hard to find goodsoils.


 
   
You lost me bro!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 22, 2009)

i use miracle grow outside 1 or 2 every 14 days ,,,5mls per 2 litres and i use bio bloom indoors ,,,

as for stretching that will have to do with being outside and sun rays ,,not your nutes

eace:


----------



## Cass (Jul 22, 2009)

I too am a new grower and will tell you that I potted in MG soil myself. It didn't take long to see deficiencies in my fan leaves once the plants got to 2ft tall or so. I recently re-potted into Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil and already, my girls are lookin much happier. If you're going to feed them the liquid MG every time you water, make sure to flush the pot at least once a month. That's a lot of nutes that will build up in your soil and make it difficult for your roots to absorb after awhile. Flush=pour in 3 times the amount of water you normally use.....fresh water, no nutes. If you have the time, I would occasionally place your girls in the sun for a bit at a time. I know it's hot but direct sun will help, so long as you don't leave them there too long. Also you wanna check how many gallons of water your pot holds. If you have another one just like it, pour water in and see. You want your pot to hold at least 3 gallons, and not taper at the bottom. Make sure it's straight and has holes for drainage. Hope that helps!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 22, 2009)

I use organic teas and soil amendments.I don't care for artificial nitrogen sources,they are bad for plants and the environment.IMO MG nutes are too strong for beginners and should be avoided.Overfeeding occurs often due to hopes of oaks trees in a weeks time,and only produces frustrated beginners.It [MG] works if used sparingly however,I would'nt use it  
Stay cool


----------



## Growdude (Jul 22, 2009)

flying legscissors said:
			
		

> .ive been spuradically using miracle grow plant food for "lush foliage".about 3 times a week.



Way too much, use it once every 2 weeks.
Im sure it doesn't say to use it 3 times a week on the directions.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 22, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 22, 2009)

flying legscissors said:
			
		

> hello.im a newbie on here.i got a female plant thats 8 weeks old.its in about a 12inch pot with miracle grow soil.just the run of the mill stuff i guess.anyhoo,shes got about 4 stalks and pretty darn healthy.its growing on the side of my garage.i got it in the shade.it gets about 105 in the sun here.i water it every morning.ive been spuradically using miracle grow plant food for "lush foliage".about 3 times a week.ive heard mixed stories about miracle grow.what nutrient is best for my plant?should i continue to use the miracle grow?plant seems to be fine.just with is was bushier.seems to be stretching at too far apart between nodes.i will post pics soon.thanks


 
Listen to these folks.. they wont steer ya wrong..  it aint rocket science.. just takes alittle effort.. goodluck mang!


----------

